# Deputy Sheriff Chad Key



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Chad Christian Key*

Grayson County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Saturday, April 20, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 42
*Tour:* 3 years, 5 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 4/20/2013
*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect:* Arrested

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Chad Key was struck and killed by a drunk driver while directing traffic at the intersection of U.S. Highway 82 and Bethany Road shortly before 10:30 pm.

The driver who struck him failed to stop but was arrested a short distance away. The subject was a habitual drunk driver who was out on bond on a previous drunk driving arrest.

Deputy Key had served as a corrections officer with the Grayson County Sheriff's Office for 3-1/2 years. He had served as a patrol deputy for only two months. He is survived by his wife and three children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff J. Keith Gary
Grayson County Sheriff's Office
200 S. Crockett
Sherman, TX 75090

Phone: (903) 813-4200

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21779-deputy-sheriff-chad-christian-key#ixzz2R8lYsJTf


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Key


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

R.I.P. Deputy Key


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

